# Löschen von Dateien und Verzeichnissen per Batch



## Tommy (6. August 2002)

HIho,

kann mir mal jemand einen Tip geben, wie ich ein Verzeichnis gefüllt mit Dateien und Ordner ( und Dateien und Ordner widerrum gefüllt ) per Batchdatei komplett löschen `kann ?

Gruß


----------



## Daniel Toplak (6. August 2002)

Also du erstellst dir zunächst eine Batch-Datei sagen wir mal test.bat da schreibst du folgenden Code rein:


```
@ECHO OFF
if "%1" == "" GOTO fehler
ECHO Der Pfad %1 wird geloescht
RD %1 /s
GOTO ende
:fehler
ECHO Kein Pfad angegeben!
:ende
```

Der Aufruf erfolgt dann so: test.bat c:\ordner.
Daraufhin wird der Komplette Ordner mit dem allen Unterordnern und Verzeichnissen gelöscht.
Versuch einfach mal damit rum.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Tommy (7. August 2002)

Läuft schon, kann ich aber auch die abfrage J/N gleich mit Ja beantworten ? Er soll mir meine Temporren Dateien löschen und da kann er einfach es so machen ohne mich zu fragen


----------



## alex0815 (7. August 2002)

deltree [pfad] /y


----------



## Daniel Toplak (8. August 2002)

> Läuft schon, kann ich aber auch die abfrage J/N gleich mit Ja beantworten ?



Ja in dem du den Schalter /Q anhängst:

```
@ECHO OFF 
if "%1" == "" GOTO fehler 
ECHO Der Pfad %1 wird geloescht 
RD %1 /s /Q
GOTO ende 
:fehler 
ECHO Kein Pfad angegeben! 
:ende
```



> deltree [pfad] /y


Dann versuch das mal mit Windows 2000, da gibt es kein deltree.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Tommy (9. August 2002)

Hey,

vielen Dank - läuft super


----------



## Hardi82 (17. April 2009)

Hallo Leute,

das Thema ist zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich habe eine ähnliche Sache, für die ich ein Lösungsanatz bräuchte. Und zwar möchte ich aus einem bestimmten Ordner all die Dateien löschen, die älter als X-time sind. Die Batchdatei sollte dann auch wiederholend zu einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt ausgeführt werden (bspw. einmal die Woche). Wie kann ich dieses realisieren?

Grüße
Hardie


----------



## Makaveli (9. Juli 2013)

set "Pfad=Laufwerk:\Verzeichnis\"

for /f "delims=" %%i in ('dir /b "%Pfad%*.*"') do rd /s /q "%Pfad%%%i" 2>nul

del "%Pfad%*.*" /f /q

echo "Alle Ordner und Dateien in %Pfad% wurden geloescht!"


----------

